# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giúp em Crack win 7 professional 32 bit!!

## chungcunhavuong

em cài win 7 pro nhưng chỉ là bản dùng thử!!!bác nào biết cách crack thì giúp em với.em cũng làm thử mấy cách nhưng không có kết quả.
thanks!!

----------


## chevroletsg

vào đây nha bạn
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=38180
có nhiều bản crack trong 4room ta lắm, mình vừa cài win7 và vừa crack cách đây 30 phút
hi

----------


## vthao93hp

> em cài win 7 pro nhưng chỉ là bản dùng thử!!!bác nào biết cách crack thì giúp em với.em cũng làm thử mấy cách nhưng không có kết quả.
> thanks!!


http://www.mediafire.com/file/nenqdojm1iy/windows.7.loader.v.1.6.7-daz.zip

lấy về chạy file windows 7 loader.exe !!

chờ nó chạy xong !!

khởi động lại máy !!

là xong !! chúc vui vẻ

----------


## nguyentruong17

nêu muốn có logo bản quyền bạn có thể sài cái này, tải về chạy và chọn một logo là xong

----------


## thuongdo07

hai anh magic xinh quá, lại còn dễ thương quá

----------

